# Scott Henderson - Melodic Phrasing clip



## kung_fu (Apr 23, 2007)

Sweet clip from one of scott's videos i found. a pretty cool description about getting your playing to say something, as opposed to simply playing notes/scales. 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=CKhSzbhn_oo
I saw his first dvd on amazon. anybody seen it? i was thinking of getting it, any idea of what it covers or where i can find a good reveiw?

the end is priceless.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 23, 2007)

Great find! My old teacher used to rave about Scott Henderson's videos a lot. If they're coming out on DVD I'll have to pick them up.


----------



## Jachop (Apr 24, 2007)

Seriously, that was AMAZING. And yet so simple!


----------

